# Rappel



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Some few years ago there was an amusing thread running here about the real meaning of the word Rappel we so often see on French roadsides, like 50 Rappel, 60 Rappel and 70 Rappel.

There were contributions from those members who knew the meaning and from those who thought they knew the meaning.

One of those in the discussion was Pusser. Although we don’t often hear from him now, his posts have always been able to raise a chuckle and lighten some of the heavier threads.

Anyway, after a good number of suggestions, some amusing and some boringly serious, Pusser came up with the suggestion that a Rappel was actually a measure of distance and that the road signs should really read 50 RPH (50 Rappels Per Hour) etc. He didn’t offer any guidance as to just how long a Rappel was so we haven’t been able to have our odometers recalibrated.

No other members felt willing to try challenge his thinking so it was agreed to accept it and now, every time I pass such a sign, I grin.

That was some years ago and I think it’s about time we had a re-think. 
Bimbling around rural France as I have been for a few weeks, I’ve been keeping my eyes open and putting Pusser’s Theory Of Rappelivity to the test and I think I’ve really come up with a strong enough case to challenge the Wise One.

It’s nothing to do with speed or distance; it’s all about deer and the probability of actually seeing one. First you get a deer sign, then you get a deer Rappel sign, then you get a 50 Rappel – in other words, a 1 in 50 chance of seeing one.

So Pusser, I think your theory is history.

….. and have you noticed that in France deer always leap across the road from right to left?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm.........You say not speed or distance, but based on what? :lol: 

Why not a deer probability of 1 in 50 per hour, 1 in 50 per day, 1 in 50 per km?

What are your thoughts? 8O


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> HurricaneSmith: Hmmmmmmm......... :lol: Is that a deer probability of 1 in 50 per hour, 1 in 50 per day, 1 in 50 per km?
> What are your thoughts? 8O


Based on my deer spotting experience - it's 1 in 50 per lifetime!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I've been driving in France nigh on 40 years and it's always been a measure of distance/speed for me - even before Pusser suggested it and this forum existed.

nothing will sway me from that

it's like "electromenager" - electrical appliances - but to me they will always be known as "electric teeth" - from "electromanger".... :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry to go off - off topic......................

From what I've read I think it is actually intended to mean "recall" "remember" or "keep in mind".

It seems the French need to be continually reminded that "repeater" signs are ........ errr .......... repeater signs.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

but if the deer leaps from left to right in France, the poor sod coming the other way has a better chance of hitting it, and you taking avoiding action? I hit one in my car one night (not too far from home in Sussex) when it ran across in front of me - from the left (maybe it was French? ), and thankfully there wasn't much damage to the car. Not sure whether it was OK :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK I have some sympathy for the deer theory and for the right to left theory.....

but let me share a recent experience or three....

driving back on our small road through the fields, saw 5 deer on the right, one obviously knew of your theory and decided to support it so it ran across from right to left......

oh deer.....

I hit it (not hard as I was only doing about 5 - 10kph), but hard enough to feel the bump...

and hard enough to remove the white disc in the middle of our number 8 (top one) on our front registration plate.....

said deer was at left side, got up and gave me an ugly stare as if to say "bl00dy foreigners!".....

and then went back from left to right to try again......

We did not hit it again and it sauntered off with it's friends to discuss the theory........

We see deer most days in the fields and woods around us and even in the garden......

So our stats would be the other way round there is a 1 in 50 chance of NOT seeing a deer each day.......

The pic below (apologies for quality) was in our garden and about 120m from the camera and was taken through glass with a compact camera,,,,,,,

The most we have seen is four adults and one one young one in our garden at any one time......

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> I've been driving in France nigh on 40 years and it's always been a measure of distance/speed for me - even before Pusser suggested it and this forum existed.
> 
> nothing will sway me from that
> 
> it's like "electromenager" - electrical appliances - but to me they will always be known as "electric teeth" - from "electromanger".... :lol:


My wife frequently asks me why they keep advertising "disgusting caves" at the roadside. :lol:


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Completely OT.

While driving along the N11 in Spain Mrs J-L mused "the must be a bus due"
I enquired how she had come to that conclusion to which she replied. 
Why else would all those girls be waiting sitting on their garden chairs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I remember the very funny thread Tony. Everytime I see the sign I also think of that thread and Pusser.  A comedy genius. 

Of course he still posts, just not on here. He is an active member of the worlds fruitiest motorhome forum these days.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Jean-Luc said:


> Completely OT.
> 
> While driving along the N11 in Spain Mrs J-L mused "the must be a bus due"
> I enquired how she had come to that conclusion to which she replied.
> Why else would all those girls be waiting sitting on their garden chairs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep - had me puzzled the first time I saw them . . . I blame the appalling bus timetables, these poor girls sometimes have to wait ages and then all of a sudden a truck driver will pull over and offer her a lift . . . :?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Jean-Luc said:
> 
> 
> > Completely OT.
> ...


Really? Aren't they kind.! :roll: and do the wee lassies say rappel :lol:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Back on topic :roll: 

I must take issue with the theory proposed that the Rappel refers to chances of seeing deer, right or left handed. The sign appears also in areas of dense habitation (towns and villages for instance) or where the roads are narrow and winding. In these areas the number is often 30 and I cannot believe there is a 1 in 30 chance of right jumping deer in our local town. I have never seen one there at all.

As all who drive through France will know, the local population spend most of their lives ensconced inside their houses with the shutters firmly closed, or sitting in their gardens behind the tall stone walls and the gate locked. It is, therefore, blindingly obvious that the Rappel 30 refers not to deer but to Frenchmen.
Now although there should be a greater chance of seeing a living human being in a village, where at least some of the houses might be occupied, you will know that this is actually far from the truth - most villages are totally abandoned and the houses empty since the unemployed owners emigrated to take up highly paid jobs in the City of London.
So the number indicates the proportion of the population still in residence but you never see them because when not indoors behind the shutters they are out in the fields hunting deer for food.

Alan


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> alhod .....Back on topic :roll:
> 
> I must take issue with the theory proposed that the Rappel refers to chances of seeing deer, right or left handed. The sign appears also in areas of dense habitation (towns and villages for instance) or where the roads are narrow and winding. In these areas the number is often 30 and I cannot believe there is a 1 in 30 chance of right jumping deer in our local town. I have never seen one there at all.
> 
> ...


Another French "oddity".

We spent time in Midi P, Languedoc and Provence this year and during this time we visited quite a few markets, not the big touristy ones but the small village ones - 6 stalls and not a tourist in sight (except us). Every one had a hat stall! Panamas, baseball and assorted ladies ones. We just couldn't understand who the stallholders sold hats to as the only people shopping were little old, shawled ladies with wicker shopping baskets. :?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We have been most fortunate and found several unoccupied white chairs, with nobody available to purchase them from, so assumed they were cast offs to help yourself to. Although space is at a premium in our van, we have usually managed to collect at least two on our trips.
We are hoping to get a matched pair one of these days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm Strict translation perhaps it just mean THINK, like wake up and concentrate, well they are a load of sleepy sods.

We need a frog.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

rosalan said:


> We have been most fortunate and found several unoccupied white chairs, with nobody available to purchase them from, so assumed they were cast offs to help yourself to. Although space is at a premium in our van, we have usually managed to collect at least two on our trips.
> We are hoping to get a matched pair one of these days.


They have probably been abandoned by the lassies mentioned earlier when they took to their beds :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> ....Kev_n_Liz......Hmm Strict translation perhaps it just mean THINK, like wake up and concentrate, well they are a load of sleepy sods.


Kev, I'm disappointed in you - that's a really boring suggestion - come on, you can do better than that! :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tonyt said:


> > ....Kev_n_Liz......Hmm Strict translation perhaps it just mean THINK, like wake up and concentrate, well they are a load of sleepy sods.
> 
> 
> Kev, I'm disappointed in you - that's a really boring suggestion - come on, you can do better than that! :lol:


Not on this forum   I get castigated enough ta.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

This is of interest to all sinister people. :twisted: 

Have you noticed that all the shovels used in UK roadworks signs are right-handed?

How come then the the shovels shown in €U roadsigns are left-handed?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I always thought that Deer signs in France were not to warn drivers but to point the shooting lobby in the right direction of where to find and kill the Deer.

We have, and I kid (sic) you not, a deer that occasionally crosses our garden as it goes about its business..

By chance I saw the deer today as it crossed the nearby road and it definitely went from left to right but obviously when it comes back, if the traffic don't hit it, it will cross right to left.

There are no signs to indicate Deer in the vicinity and if there were any signs the animals would probably be hunted to extinction by the gun happy locals.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

pippin said:


> This is of interest to all sinister people. :twisted: Have you noticed that all the shovels used in UK roadworks signs are right-handed?How come then the the shovels shown in €U roadsigns are left-handed?


I had noticed this so during my recent trip to La France I checked out the shovels in the builders merchants and sure enough, they're all left-handed.

Anyway - when did you last see a British roadworker with a shovel/spade in his hand?

Even for the smallest of holes they pitch up with a low loader and a mini-JCB (and a dedicated driver for it).


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope you all noticed that I resisted the temptation to drag out that old saw about all the umbrellas being black.

Don't they know that you can get them in all sorts of colours now?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Isn't "Rappelling" something that mountaineers and rock climbers do?? 

Maybe we should be looking out for such sportsmen hanging off road signs and local buildings!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like I might have been spot on in my earlier post.

Linky thingy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Looks like I might have been spot on in my earlier post.
> 
> Linky thingy


Way Off Topic Kev. You can't believe everything you read on the web - rather listen to the words of experience here. :lol:

One other French traffic mystery I solved during my latest trip there was final confirmation that French car makers offer a special feature for lady drivers -cars with no turn signal indicators. Especially useful when turning left at roundabouts.

And of course we all know that VW Golfs for the French market are fitted with high powered elctro magnets behind the radiator grill. :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

In that linkythingy they cannot even spell English words correctly so I hesitate to think if they have got the French traductions correct.

Divertion	= La déviation


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Prepare to rappel boarders . Does it have something to do with posh schools ? :?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Groan :!: :lol:


----------

